# La confessione.



## cornutodapino (9 Marzo 2017)

Ciao a tutti. Mi son iscritto qui  per leggere esperienze altrui,ma sopratutto se qualcuno aveva vissuto la mia esperienza di marito cornuto. Mi piace che qui ci son tante persone, tante idee diverse, da chi appoggia il tradimento, a chi lo contrasta in tutti i modi. E' bello questo, qui il confronto diventa ampio e, per me, anche di aiuto.....

Solo dopo la confessione di mia moglie ho adesso un' idea precisa. Lo so, mi e' piaciuto sentire la confessione di mia moglie,mi sono eccitato ovviamente..... ma sono arrivato al punto che solo a pensare a mia moglie penetrata dal suo amante il mio cazzo si eccita oltre tre volte al giorno.

Son sposato da oltre 12 anni: tutti perfetti se vogliamo..... famiglia, figli, casa, amore, coccole e rispetto.Io ho avuti molti donne prima e dopo del matrimonio, mi son innamorata di mia moglie, dolce,bella e sensuale,  Con mia moglie in 12 anni sole tre volte avevamo fatto  sesso anale ,Sissi mi diceva che non provava nulla solo dolore nel culo...... io provavo a convincerla a rifarlo, ma poi mi sono rassegnato alla sua non stimolazione del retto e non ho affatto insistito, per cui il lato B era diventato un mio tabu'. Sesso orale, si.... ma ogni volta che stavo per venire Sissi aveva il fazzoletto pronto sulla sua manina dove mi comprimeva  il pene facendolo venire inzuppandolo tutto ...... 

Poi l'imprevedibile, per me .....Mia moglie mi confessa la sua relazione con Pino,la mia Sissi era ceduta tra le braccia del suo datore di lavoro e non solo........mi confessa che lui dopo oltre tre anni dalla relazione un bel giorno la molla per un'altra ........Il giorno che Pino ha mollato mia moglie, Sissi per vendetta nei suoi confronti,per farlo ingelosire dinanzi al suo ex amante ha accettato di uscire con Peppe che da tanto tempo la corteggiava. Peppe era Calciatore professionista che militava nella squadra di calcio della serie B cittadina....
Con questo calciatore mi confessa che non ha fatto sesso ma solo un pompino con ingoio.....


----------



## Piperita (9 Marzo 2017)

Ciao.
Che tipo di confronto vorresti?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

cornutodapino ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi son iscritto qui  per leggere esperienze altrui,ma sopratutto se qualcuno aveva vissuto la mia esperienza di marito cornuto. Mi piace che qui ci son tante persone, tante idee diverse, da chi appoggia il tradimento, a chi lo contrasta in tutti i modi. E' bello questo, qui il confronto diventa ampio e, per me, anche di aiuto.....
> 
> Solo dopo la confessione di mia moglie ho adesso un' idea precisa. Lo so, mi e' piaciuto sentire la confessione di mia moglie,mi sono eccitato ovviamente..... ma sono arrivato al punto che solo a pensare a mia moglie penetrata dal suo amante il mio cazzo si eccita oltre tre volte al giorno.
> 
> ...


Ciao cornutodapino ( e da Peppe aggiungerei)  
Bienvenu !!! 
Non ho capito vuoi un confronto con cornuti compiacenti?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2017)

cornutodapino ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi son iscritto qui  per leggere esperienze altrui,ma sopratutto se qualcuno aveva vissuto la mia esperienza di marito cornuto. Mi piace che qui ci son tante persone, tante idee diverse, da chi appoggia il tradimento, a chi lo contrasta in tutti i modi. E' bello questo, qui il confronto diventa ampio e, per me, anche di aiuto.....
> 
> Solo dopo la confessione di mia moglie ho adesso un' idea precisa. Lo so, mi e' piaciuto sentire la confessione di mia moglie,mi sono eccitato ovviamente..... ma sono arrivato al punto che solo a pensare a mia moglie penetrata dal suo amante il mio cazzo si eccita oltre tre volte al giorno.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo racconto, a quando la seconda puntata?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Che tipo di confronto vorresti?


Forse alla ricerca di nuovo bull


----------



## insane (9 Marzo 2017)

cornutodapino ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi son iscritto qui  per leggere esperienze altrui,ma sopratutto se qualcuno aveva vissuto la mia esperienza di marito cornuto. Mi piace che qui ci son tante persone, tante idee diverse, da chi appoggia il tradimento, a chi lo contrasta in tutti i modi. E' bello questo, qui il confronto diventa ampio e, per me, anche di aiuto.....
> 
> Solo dopo la confessione di mia moglie ho adesso un' idea precisa. Lo so, mi e' piaciuto sentire la confessione di mia moglie,mi sono eccitato ovviamente..... ma sono arrivato al punto che solo a pensare a mia moglie penetrata dal suo amante il mio cazzo si eccita oltre tre volte al giorno.
> 
> ...


magari sei un po' cuck, niente di male eh, parlane con tua moglie


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> magari sei un po' cuck, niente di male eh, parlane con tua moglie


Un poco?


----------



## insane (9 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un poco?


Ma si dai, ha appena cominciato ad esplorare questa sua fantasia


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2017)

Mah... :unhappy:


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2017)

Con Peppe niente fazzoletto ed ingoio,
e qui la domanda sorge spontanea in quanto fondamentale: ma con Pino sesso anale o no?


----------



## mistral (9 Marzo 2017)

Ciao cornuto,benvenuto.Non guardare me per il culo....


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Con Peppe niente fazzoletto ed ingoio,
> e qui la domanda sorge spontanea in quanto fondamentale: ma con Pino sesso anale o no?


Sicuramente......si


----------



## marietto (9 Marzo 2017)

Ma perché ha cominciato dalla P?

E' andata ad estrazione come per l'esame di maturità?


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sicuramente......si


in questo caso dovrebbe venirgli duro più di tre volte al giorno allora


----------



## Woland (9 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao cornuto,benvenuto.Non guardare me per il culo....


:facepalm:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

Se a voi va bene : auguri e tanti pompini


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao cornuto,benvenuto.Non guardare me per il culo....


Hai le emorroidi ?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao cornuto,benvenuto.Non guardare me per il culo....


Il prossimo sarà il suo.....


----------



## mistral (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai le emorroidi ?


Per fortuna no ma pratico poco perché preferisco altro.
Pero cornutoP è sincero,mette subito in chiaro che le vuole prendere per il culo.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Per fortuna no ma pratico poco perché preferisco altro.
> Pero cornutoP è sincero,mette subito in chiaro che le vuole prendere per il culo.


O prenderlo in culo......


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2017)

Andate in un privé.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Andate in un privé.


Aspira al bull nero.......


----------



## Woland (10 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Andate in un privé.


Eh buona idea, tutti insieme appassionatamente, lui Peppe e Pino e la malafemmena... :rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma un filo di selezione all'ingresso ?  no ? pure 'sti troll ora ?

Bah


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma un filo di selezione all'ingresso ?  no ? pure 'sti troll ora ?
> 
> Bah


Movimentano un po'. Ogni tanto un minimo di leggerezza specialmente dopo i post kilometrici da aspirina


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

*Sì*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Movimentano un po'. Ogni tanto un minimo di leggerezza specialmente dopo i post kilometrici da aspirina


e niente di strano che sia tutto vero


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> e niente di strano che sia tutto vero


Dai, è da racconto porno. È anche sparito


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai, è da racconto porno. È anche sparito


.
non è che l'eccitazione del poter postare si è conclusa?:sonar:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> non è che l'eccitazione del poter postare si è conclusa?:sonar:


Presumo che abbia avuto la quarta erezione.


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Presumo che abbia avuto la quarta erezione.


:up: lo credo dopo una notte di ricarica


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> :up: lo credo dopo una notte di ricarica


Di carica per lei


----------



## flower7700 (10 Marzo 2017)

Mandiamo al buon Rocco la sceneggiatura ? Magari ci fa il prossimo filmetto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mandiamo al buon Rocco la sceneggiatura ? Magari ci fa il prossimo filmetto :rotfl::rotfl:


Aspettiamo la seconda parte


----------



## cornutodapino (11 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Con Peppe niente fazzoletto ed ingoio,
> e qui la domanda sorge spontanea in quanto fondamentale: ma con Pino sesso anale o no?


Si pompini a Pino spesso prima di farsi chiavare ....in pratica gli cicciava il cazzo e poi scopavano....quindi lui sborrava dentro la figa........il suo primissimo pompinosoloalcalciatore.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

cornutodapino ha detto:


> Si pompini a Pino spesso prima di farsi chiavare ....in pratica gli cicciava il cazzo e poi scopavano....quindi lui sborrava dentro la figa........il suo primissimo pompinosoloalcalciatore.


Evviva la schiettezza


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2017)

cornutodapino ha detto:


> Si pompini a Pino spesso prima di farsi chiavare ....in pratica gli cicciava il cazzo e poi scopavano....quindi lui sborrava dentro la figa........il suo primissimo pompinosoloalcalciatore.


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

cornutodapino ha detto:


> Si pompini a Pino spesso prima di farsi chiavare ....in pratica gli cicciava il cazzo e poi scopavano....quindi lui sborrava dentro la figa........il suo primissimo pompinosoloalcalciatore.


sperando che abbia usato il preservativo... se no son cazzi amari


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> sperando che abbia usato il preservativo... se no son cazzi amari


prenderà la pillola di sicuro.


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> prenderà la pillola di sicuro.


pensavo più alle malattie... che poi cornutoecontagiato...  no eh!


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> pensavo più alle malattie... che poi cornutoecontagiato...  no eh!


vabbeh per ora non ci ha raccontato di gang bang in un parcheggio con dei camionisti moldavi.

l'angolino del cuck contento mi mancava


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh per ora non ci ha raccontato di gang bang in un parcheggio con dei camionisti moldavi.
> 
> l'angolino del cuck contento mi mancava


ma non correre, siamo ancora ai primi passi...


----------



## mistral (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Evviva la schiettezza


Mi sa che devo mettermi gli occhiali o sono diventata dislessica.
Ho letto viva la stitichezza ,credevo fossimo passato alla fase anal.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sa che devo mettermi gli occhiali o sono diventata dislessica.
> Ho letto viva la stitichezza ,credevo fossimo passato alla fase anal.


Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah muoio :rotfl:


----------



## cornutodapino (12 Marzo 2017)

Tu si che vedi lontano.......qui non sanno far altro  che insultare e toccarsi mentre leggono .


----------



## MariLea (13 Marzo 2017)

Non si capisce a chi ti riferisci,
io non ho letto insulti  
per il resto non saprei.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

cornutodapino ha detto:


> Tu si che vedi lontano.......qui non sanno far altro  che insultare e toccarsi mentre leggono .


Ma pensa !!! Io secondo te mi tocco?  E precisamente dove...attento non sbagliare


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2017)

cornutodapino ha detto:


> Tu si che vedi lontano.......qui non sanno far altro  che insultare e toccarsi mentre leggono .



..
ma secondo te  lo vieni a raccontare in modalità porno e tutti a toccarsi? Hai il blocco bambini sul tuo pc?


----------



## Woland (13 Marzo 2017)

Vabbè, parlo per me, non direi propriamente che mi sono eccitato...però mi sono molto emozionato come non capitava da tempo. Ho trovato nel breve racconto di CdP influssi di Miller e anche un pò di Anais Nin.


----------



## cornutodapino (22 Giugno 2017)

*Purà realtà*

*E’ capitato per caso che ho udito la telefonata tra mia moglie e il titolare del negozio dove lavorava lei , Pino mentre Sissi era in bagno*
*l’ha chiamata al telefonino e dalle risposte mormorate da mia moglie, ho avuto la conferma che mia moglie mi cornificava.*
*Chissà quante volte quel porco si è fottuta mia moglie.*
*Da l’inizio che lavora in quel negozio nutrivo il sospetto che ci fosse una tresca tra i due, una sorta d’intuizione che si è poi palesata.*
*Non nascondo che l’episodio, oltre ad incuriosirmi e ad eccitarmi, mi ha lasciato un pochino sconnesso.*
*Non sapevo come avanzare il discorso senza pregiudicare la nostra relazione.*
*Ho deciso così di affrontare l’argomento durante uno dei nostri consueti rapporti sessuali, da molto tempo infatti fantastichiamo a letto, immaginando di scopare con qualcun altro traendone il massimo godimento.*
*Come facciamo ormai abitualmente, lei stesa su di un fianco dandomi le spalle, io dietro il suo bel sedere, ho iniziato a palparla sussurrandole le solite porcate: ma che bel culo che hai; sai quanti vorrebbero sverginartelo???Ti piacerebbe essere sverginata nel da un altro?*
*Non ha tardato che ha iniziato a manifestare la sua eccitazione al richiamo delle solite porcate inarcando la spalla e offrendomi il suo meraviglioso sedere.*
*Ho deciso così di passare all'azione ,ho appoggiato il mio pene sul suo buchetto e mentre spingevo ho iniziato a bisbigliare: Dimmi se ti faccio male; Mentre gli risputo sul suo buchetto gli dico: dai amore mio chiudi gli occhi, fai una cosa bella….immagina che sia Pino ad incularti!*
*Appena faccio il nome del suo amante, la sento mormorare: “Siiiii”*
*Ormai era partita, decido così di rincarare la dose: Dimmi come ti prende di solito Pino, eh? Lei con il fiato corto mi risponde in dialetto: “mi mette a pecorina ma mi fotte a colpi di minkia nella figa”.*
*Sentendola dire quella frase, gli affondo tutto il mio membro nello sfintere ormai ben dilatato stappandole altre eccitanti ammissioni.*
*Tra i gemiti di piacere inizia a rivelarmi che la fotte regolarmente almeno una volta al giorno dentro uno spogliatoio.*
*Smetto di pomparla e le chiedo cosa offriva Pino più di me, cosa la spingeva ancora a darsi a quell'uomo.*
*Mi ha rivelato che è sempre stata attratta dal fascino di Pino, che ha il membro più grosso del mio e che è un abile scopatore, riesce a chiavarla più a lungo di me facendole raggiungere più orgasmi in sequenza.*
*Nel dirle che forse mi ero perduto qualcosa nella nostra vita di coppia, mi ha preso il pene in mano iniziandomi a masturbare dicendomi piano: “stai tranquillo, io amo solo te…… tu da bravo cornuto mi aspetterai ogni giorno ed io appena torno dal lavoro a casa ti racconterò tutto………. così dicendo le ho sborrato in mano come un gran cornuto.*


----------

